# If my Wife had an all girl orgy, would that be considered cheating?



## Dubda (Apr 18, 2020)

My wife of 5 years confessed to me that she had an all-girl orgy with her friends while I was away on a business trip. Her friends all came into town at the same time, so after having drinks all went to their hotel room and had an orgy.

Is this considered cheating? My wife says no. I say yes. But I am only mad because I wasn't thereto join in.

Is this still cheating / infidelity?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Dude, same post as you made almost two yrs ago.

No one give you the response you want yet?


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Dubda said:


> My wife of 5 years confessed to me that she had an all-girl orgy with her friends while I was away on a business trip. Her friends all came into town at the same time, so after having drinks all went to their hotel room and had an orgy.
> 
> Is this considered cheating? My wife says no. I say yes. But I am only mad because I wasn't thereto join in.
> 
> Is this still cheating / infidelity?


Cheating is any sex outside of marriage that both partners didn't agree to. You didn't agree. So yes it is cheating.

I'd also question if there was only girls..... She may be trickle truthing.

Either way you should ask yourself. Are you ok with a spouse who has sex without your knowledge or permission. Next time she may come and say she had a threesome with blah blah blah and the man only got oral from her no penetration so it isn't cheating. right?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If you really believe it was just her female friends then I have a bridge that you might like to buy.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Dude, same post as you made almost two yrs ago.
> 
> No one give you the response you want yet?


Good call. I really have to start reading old threads. 

He got all good answers last time.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes of course it's cheating. Why would it not be?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I mean it must bother you or you wouldn't have posted twice about it. But if it really doesn't bother you because it was women, then so be it. Did she have any reason to think you wouldn't care as long as it was all women? It's cheating if she knew you would not approve of it. I know you're still hoping for a miracle here, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Perhaps that's why you're back a second time, because you waited a while to see if you would get an invitation?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> If you really believe it was just her female friends then I have a bridge that you might like to buy.


That's the reality. Still. And it still will be 5 years from today.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

If she brought the video home for me then it’s not cheating .... it’s an early Christmas present.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> If she brought the video home for me then it’s not cheating .... it’s an early Christmas present.


Bahahaha 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Dubda said:


> Is this still cheating / infidelity?


Seriously???? Are you REALLY this dumb????


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Dubda said:


> My wife of 5 years confessed to me that she had an all-girl orgy with her friends while I was away on a business trip. Her friends all came into town at the same time, so after having drinks all went to their hotel room and had an orgy.
> 
> Is this considered cheating? My wife says no. I say yes. But I am only mad because I wasn't thereto join in.
> 
> Is this still cheating / infidelity?


Throw in a stripper and a dwarf and I'll keep reading.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Dubda as this is the second time you have posted this, I'll direct members to your first post on this Does cheating include wife with girlfriends


----------

